# Great Weekend - Apalachicola Bay



## wjpitts (Apr 27, 2011)

Got to fish Saturday and Sunday Morning this weekend.  Caught a ton of undersize trout and a few small bluefish.  The flounder seem to have left as I only caught 1.

A little frustrated, I decided to explore some new areas for redfish.  BINGO!  I caught about 15 on Saturday and took my buddy Ray on Sunday.  We caught 13.  Most were upper slot size with a few oversize.  We had a blast.  All were caught on gold spoons in shallow water.


----------



## wjpitts (Apr 27, 2011)

More pics.


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice job! Gotta love living in paradise.


----------



## wjpitts (Apr 27, 2011)

It is pretty close to paradise, especially when the fish are biting. This was a great weekend.

I'm gonna post one more pic since I can't figure out how to post multiple pics in a post.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Good looking reds there! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

I love finding new spots! Great job!


----------



## wjpitts (Apr 27, 2011)

> I love finding new spots! Great job!



Me too. It's a big bay and I've just started exploring. There are a lot more spots to find.


----------

